# [Q] CM9 HP TouchPad Navigation Bar



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't change the navigation bar for the life of me.
Editing the android:background="#ff000000" line in the SystemUI.apk navigation_bar.xml changes nothing.

Can't figure this out, please help...










I plan on releasing some custom themes once I get a few things like this sorted out.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe this:

```
<br />
    <br />
    CyanogenMod-android_frameworks_base-83cab8b\packages\SystemUI\res\layout-sw600dp\<br />
    <br />
			    <com.android.systemui.statusbar.policy.KeyButtonView android:id="@+id/home"<br />
				    android:layout_width="80dip"<br />
				    android:layout_height="match_parent"<br />
				    android:src="@drawable/ic_sysbar_home"<br />
				    systemui:keyCode="3"<br />
				    android:contentDescription="@string/accessibility_home"<br />
				    systemui:glowBackground="@drawable/ic_sysbar_highlight"<br />
				    /><br />
                    <br />
    CyanogenMod-android_frameworks_base-83cab8b\packages\SystemUI\res\drawable xxxx<br />
<br />
    ic_sysbar_home.png<br />
    ic_sysbar_highlight.png<br />
    ic_sysbar_highlight_land.png<br />
<br />
<br />
```


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dubi said:


> Maybe this:
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


The sysbar_home is the little house icon.
sysbar_highlight is the glow that shows up when you press any of the buttons on the nav bar.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought that was what you want it.

What do you want to change the black bar?


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, that is correct.
I want to change the black bar to another color.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure you will be able to change that without changing the code, TabletStatusBar.java have hardcoded values like:

```
<br />
    entry.icon.setBackgroundColor(0);<br />
     ...<br />
    entry.icon.setBackgroundColor(0x20FFFFFF);<br />
```
To set different elements of the bar.
The android:background you changed correspond to the shadow used when in light out mode (3 dots menu)

```
<br />
    <FrameLayout<br />
	    android:id="@+id/bar_shadow_holder"<br />
	    android:layout_width="match_parent"<br />
	    android:layout_height="@*android:dimen/status_bar_height"<br />
	    android:layout_gravity="bottom"<br />
	    ><br />
	    <!-- lights out shade --><br />
	    <RelativeLayout<br />
		    android:id="@+id/bar_shadow"<br />
		    android:layout_width="match_parent"<br />
		    android:layout_height="match_parent"<br />
		    android:background="#FF000000"<br />
		    android:visibility="gone"<br />
		    ><br />
<br />
```


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you sure that you and I are looking at the same file?

http://pastebin.com/kXkNZQhm

Second line is what I am referring to.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm looking at the current code for CM9 (did a repo sync yesterday), That's what I use to do my builds


----------

